# Resident Evil: Sechster Kinofilm soll die Reihe laut Regisseur Anderson beenden



## TomSauer (24. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Resident Evil: Sechster Kinofilm soll die Reihe laut Regisseur Anderson beenden* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Resident Evil: Sechster Kinofilm soll die Reihe laut Regisseur Anderson beenden


----------



## baiR (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde am liebsten Backpfeifen an die Verantwortlichen der Filme verteilen. Die RE-Teile sind von Teil zu Teil immer trashiger geworden und zeigen, dass die Verantwotlichen überhaupt keine Ahnung vom RE-Universum haben. Da werden die verschiedensten Gegnertypen zusammengemixt und Schauspieler, die wie billige Cosplayer aussehen, mit Namen der Protagonisten aus RE-Spielen denen die Schauspieler nicht im geringsten ähneln benannt. Vor allen Leon sieht so unglaublich lächerlich aus, dass ich jedes mal wenn ich mir den Screenshot ansehe lachen muss.
Man merkt einfach, dass die RE-Filme einfach nur dazu dienen um Geld zu scheffeln und das den Verantwotlichen die Verfilmungen überhaupt nicht am Herzen liegen. Bei anderen Verfilmungen versucht man wenigstens ein wenig darauf zu achten, dass die Schauspielern den Vorbildern ähneln aber bei RE wird sich die Mühe einfach nicht gemacht da es billige Cosplayer ja auch tun.


----------



## Enisra (24. Dezember 2012)

ich wäre ja dafür das die Reihe rückwirkend schon mit Teil 1 beendet wird, also man alle überteuerten B-Movies die danach gekommen sind jetzt nachträglich umbenannt und die Figuren da drin auch neu benannt werden
Ich würde nichtmal so sehr unterschreiben das die keine Ahnung hatten, es war ihnen nur *Scheißegal*, 
wozu Mühe geben wenn nicht nur Zombies im Film vorkommen, sondern auch diesen schauen


----------



## Equinox1701 (25. Dezember 2012)

Ach und danach kommt das Prequel das vor dem ersten Film spielt und dann wahrscheinlich noch der Reboot -.-


----------



## z3ro22 (31. Dezember 2012)

eedblabla 2kinder die sich streiten


----------



## Mic7000 (14. Februar 2013)

Ehrlich gesagt interessiert mich Resi Filme schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## baiR (14. Februar 2013)

Mic7000 schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt interessiert mich Resi Filme schon lange nicht mehr.


 
Dann haben die Resifilme mit diesen Thema ja etwas gemeinsam denn für das interessiert sich auch keiner mehr.


----------



## Enisra (14. Februar 2013)

baiR schrieb:


> Dann haben die Resifilme mit diesen Thema ja etwas gemeinsam denn für das interessiert sich auch keiner mehr.


 
Naja
Wenn man sich die Zombiezahlen so anschaut 
Also der Markt an billigen, schlecht geschauspielerten BummBumm Actionfilme ist irgendwie immer noch groß oder es liegt daran das viele nicht wirklich Ahnung haben, was sie da gucken


----------



## baiR (14. Februar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Naja
> Wenn man sich die Zombiezahlen so anschaut
> Also der Markt an billigen, schlecht geschauspielerten BummBumm Actionfilme ist irgendwie immer noch groß oder es liegt daran das viele nicht wirklich Ahnung haben, was sie da gucken


 
Das war auch weniger auf das eigentliche Thema sondern mehr auf diesen Artikel bezogen da der letzte Eintrag vor Mic700 im letzten Jahr war.

Ich frage mich auch immer warum man nach so langer Zeit noch in so einen Newsartikel schreibt. Ich habe da nichts gegen, bitte nicht falsch verstehen.


----------



## Enisra (14. Februar 2013)

ach so, ich hab gemeint das dich jetzt nur auf diese komische Filme beziehst 
Wobei man aber auch eigentlich schon soweit gehen könnte und sagt, das so Threadnekromanten auch nur dann interesant sind, wenn die was brauchbares noch schreiben würden


----------



## Paldonhb (7. Juni 2013)

na dan, ruhe in frieden.. endlich


----------

